# one queenless hive



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

I have two hives, one of which is apparantly queenless now. One hive has eggs, brood, capped brood, etc. The other has none of that, only honey. What would your plan of attack be in this situation? Could I take a couple of bars of brood and eggs from one and put it in the other? If so, do I take the bees on the comb with it or brush them off before switching them? Would it be best to combine the hive and maybe split them later. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

If it were me I would just take a frame of eggs and young larva, brush the bees off and put it in the center of your questionable hives brood nest, if no queen exists they will raise one for you.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Heritage,

I have done the same without any problems.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Heritage,
The only problem with putting eggs in a queenless hive this time of the year is your location,and is their drones to mate the queen. If no drones I would combine them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Where are you located? Are there drones flying?


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

I'm in Central Virginia and I haven't noticed any drones...but I only have the 2 hives. There aren't too many beekeepers in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

Is anyone from my neck of the woods that would know if there are drones yet? Mr. Fischer?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess I'm 150 miles south of you
there are lot's of drones here

Dave


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

Thanks! I'll put in brood tomorrow and hope for the best. Thanks Dave. Raleigh-Duram!!!!


----------



## Darrel Wright (Jun 30, 2004)

There will surely be drones by the time the queen hatches out and flies. But make sure you get a frame that has new eggs on it. The earlier the egg when they decide to queen it, the better the queen.


----------



## PaulR (May 24, 2005)

Do not brush the bees off, they are the nurse bees currently caring for the brood.


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

um...I already did. There were a few (under 20) left on the comb, but I brushed the rest off. Will they still make me a queen or do I need the nurse bees from the other hive?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd go look at it tommorrow before the weather turns cold
(monday and tuesday are going to be raw around here)
If you have a queen cell, good
if not, wait till it warms back up later in the week and try again

Dave

[ March 18, 2006, 03:07 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------

